# Spiders in my tank??



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello!

Well I have noticed many spiders in my tank.
I think they may be in there because all of my live plants were actually from springs. My cousin and I went to a local spring and got some live plants. I am guessing there were some spider eggs and they hatched. I have a bunch of spiders, very small ones, all on top of the lily pads on the top of my tank. How can I get rid of these. Any ideas, has anyone ever had this problem? I'd like to get rid of them so I don't have spiders all of the house.

Also, I have a piece of wood in the tank for decoration, and I have noticed just recently a small spot of some white stuff, looks like some kind of fungus or algae, I'm not sure what it is. It is white and looks fuzzy kind of. Any ideas?

Thanks so much for the help, I really appreciate it!!

Take care.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

your just going to have to catch the spiders and kill them or release them outside. 
in the future buy store bought plants or pre rinse the plants in a bowl with tank water and swirl it around. it might not be super effective, but its better then just throwing it directly into the tank. 

the white fuzz might be some left over food that wasnt eaten. i know that food will turn fuzzy like that when it sits in the tank for a few days. i suggest trying to net it out.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

That white stuff is food? The only reason I ask is because it looks like it may have spread a little? I'm not positive but it looks like it has.

Also, I have quite a few ghost shrimp, wouldn't they have eaten it?

It almost looks like wet cotton, but very small. I will net it out though.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## el Mattador (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought a few plant bulbs at the store to put in my tank. Two of them have not sunk after a week. The two still floating have some of the white fuzz you're talking about. I thought it might be some kind of mold - not sure if mold can grow under water? I'm just going to watch it and see what happens.


----------



## satwood (Oct 6, 2007)

The white fuzz is probably a mold or fungus that attacks organic material such as driftwood and bulbs. It falls on the wood in the store, and then grows like crazy in the warm tank water. It soon dies out when it has run it's course. In the meantime it may make the water a little cloudy. It's not harmful to the fish as far as I know. I used to get this on my new driftwood until I started boiling it first.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Had the same issue with my driftwood. Didn't bother doing anything about it (other than to post about it) and it ran its course (as Satwood has said) and I haven't seen it since...


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

cool, I actually pulled it off. Hopefully it doesnt come back 
If it does then I will just leave it as you said.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i know the "mold" you are talking about on plant bulbs, ive never experienced it on my driftwood. maybe because i pre-soak it separate first and never notice.

anyways i know left over food can get a smiliar "mold" growing on it, which i believe spreads.

i personally think it was smart to remove. how much/often do you feed and how much/often do you water change?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

el Mattador said:


> I bought a few plant bulbs at the store to put in my tank. Two of them have not sunk after a week. The two still floating have some of the white fuzz you're talking about. I thought it might be some kind of mold - not sure if mold can grow under water? I'm just going to watch it and see what happens.


 
and the bulbs you got may have been some sort of lilly pad bulb. i believe they float until they grow roots.

regardless you should have your bulbs exposed of the substrate until roots or a plantlet exposes itself, then push it down into the substrate.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> i personally think it was smart to remove. how much/often do you feed and how much/often do you water change?


I feed every other day, and I feed just like a pinchful, maybe a little more sometimes.

I test my water usually every monday. If it needs to be changed I change it, if not I don't. I usually end up changing it every 2-3 weeks. I do about a 25-40% change depending on how the nitrates look.


----------

